# F525 starter



## pfranzmn (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a JD F525 mower (1999?)with the Kawasaki engine. the starter had to be replaced and i think the wiring is mixed up or something else has gone wrong. looking for help from someone with same mower.

Wire leads to trace:

- Red battery cable wire (should be to outside terminal on solenoid?)
- Red wire from battery cable with push on connector (should be connected to wire plug running out of black electrical harness)
- purple wire from another black harness (should be connected to solenoid connector - plug in)
- black wire from same harness as purple wire with round eyehole end on it- ?????? not sure
- negative ground cable from battery - grounded to starter mount to engine

I believe the black wire is giving me the grief and wondering if maybe i shorted out something else playing hit and miss- I thought it was another ground to the frame but don't know. If anyone has this configuration on their mower, i sure could use the help - otherwise it is going to the dealer.

thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Engine,and wiring pics would help a lot.


----------

